# Missing One Piece for Perfect DECA Install



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

Got a new house I'm moving to next week, using movers connection, and getting DECA with Internet Connection Kit installed. Right now I have a HR22 and an H21, taking both with us. I didn't plan on getting MRV when we moved, so I think I may me missing 1 cable run for the optimal installation.

I had the electricians run 2 lines to the family room for the HD-DVR (just in case I didn't get SWiM) and 1 line to the bonus room, where the HD receiver will be. The 3 bedrooms have 1 run each, but I won't have any receivers there right now. 1 Bedroom will be used for the office so I will have the Cable Modem and Router there. 

I guess I can have just the MRV using DECA without connecting the DECA cloud to the internet. But since it's included in my install, I'd like to see if I can make it work.

I have 2 (maybe more) options:
1. Can I run a network cable from the router to where the receiver is in the bonus room? Would I need any other hardware?
2. There's a cable run that goes to the master bedroom that runs right alongside the run to the office. Could I (or the installer) cut that line, install a deca/swm splitter and run another line down the wall to the office, then connect it to the DECA that's connected to the router?

Thanks for any help, I feel like I'm getting information overload reading all these posts.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

woodardhsd said:


> Got a new house I'm moving to next week, using movers connection, and getting DECA with Internet Connection Kit installed. Right now I have a HR22 and an H21, taking both with us. I didn't plan on getting MRV when we moved, so I think I may me missing 1 cable run for the optimal installation.
> 
> I had the electricians run 2 lines to the family room for the HD-DVR (just in case I didn't get SWiM) and 1 line to the bonus room, where the HD receiver will be. The 3 bedrooms have 1 run each, but I won't have any receivers there right now. 1 Bedroom will be used for the office so I will have the Cable Modem and Router there.
> 
> ...


In any room where the Ethernet is in close proximity to a DTV coax, just put in a splitter and add the DECA adapter and power supply. Plug the ethernet into the DECA and you should be good to go. No need for any elaborate cable runs.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

You could use a wireless adapter for the DECA for the internet. Since only internet traffic goes through that adapter, wireless will be fine. I bet you could even find one for sale in the Buy/Sell Forum.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

azarby said:


> In any room where the Ethernet is in close proximity to a DTV coax, just put in a splitter and add the DECA adapter and power supply. Plug the ethernet into the DECA and you should be good to go. No need for any elaborate cable runs.


That's the thing, the (wired) ethernet is only going to be in one room (office). The whole house is wired with cat-5, but it is just daisy-chained around the house. Electrician said it is designed more for phone than data, and there's only RJ11 plates installed.

The cable run i would have to put in would only be about 12-15 ft long. The line that runs to the master bedroom seriously runs right along the attic wall and keeps going right past where the line to the office is routed down through the wall top plate.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are getting DECA installed with the Internet Connection Kit, that is the setup for MRV. In order to have DECA, you need to have SWiM installed. So, it would seem that you should be having everything you need for a SWiM/DECA install.

For connecting to your home network, where the wiring comes out in the bedroom where the router is, you would just hook up a DECA and PI there with an ethernet cable to the router.

- Merg


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

The Merg said:


> If you are getting DECA installed with the Internet Connection Kit, that is the setup for MRV. In order to have DECA, you need to have SWiM installed. So, it would seem that you should be having everything you need for a SWiM/DECA install.
> 
> For connecting to your home network, where the wiring comes out in the bedroom where the router is, you would just hook up a DECA and PI there with an ethernet cable to the router.
> 
> - Merg


Unfortunately, I only have 1 cable run to that bedroom, and it is going to be used by the cable company for internet. I wish I had gotten them to run 1 more line to that room too.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

[Cough] Wireless [/Cough]


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Or powerline... I had good luck with it, but your results may be quite different.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

woodardhsd said:


> Unfortunately, I only have 1 cable run to that bedroom, and it is going to be used by the cable company for internet. I wish I had gotten them to run 1 more line to that room too.


In that case, as Hilmar2k coughed, you would need to use wireless. In that case, one of the runs to your receiver would be split and the DECA and PI attached there. The DECA would then be connected to a wireless ethernet adapter that would connect back to your router. You would need to set up the adapter via your PC or a laptop first so it would have the correct security settings.

- Merg


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

So for the wireless, I would need something like this?










Performance wise, having the DECA wired would be better than wireless, right? I could spend $55 on a wireless adapter, or I could have an extra coax line run.


----------



## Dradran (Apr 21, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Or powerline... I had good luck with it, but your results may be quite different.


I have my HR21 connected to the internet with a Powerline adapter from the living room up to the office since I have Comcast internet and DECA won't transmit on the same cable. Have not noticed any issues.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

woodardhsd said:


> So for the wireless, I would need something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two of these linksys. The farthest about 35 feet above the router and through the hardwood floor, hung ceiling, and 1 wall as the crow flies gets over 30mpbs on wireless N 2.4ghz. Works fine for me. But if you have the opportunity for a few bucks more to have another cable drop installed, I would go that route as long as it doesn't compromise your move in time or your install visually. Hardwired is always preferable if possible.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

woodardhsd said:


> So for the wireless, I would need something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will work nicely. If you need one of those, let me know (or visit the Buy/Sell forum). As long as it's not too far from your router, there will be no performance difference between that and wired. Again, since it's just interent going through it, it will absolutely provide faster-than-internet speeds.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

My installers came out Friday and did my install. The installed a new SWiM dish with splitter outside the house, and a DECA at each receiver. They got the Multi Room Viewing working after about 4 hours and several software downloads and resets. They (there were two) had no clue how the DECA system worked and were on the phone with another tech almost the entire time. I asked them if they had any training on the DECA system and they said they hadn't.

I had requested the internet connection kit, but they couldn't tell me what I would need to make that work. I asked them about splitting one of the lines in the house to run another coax to the office but they said "you cant put any splitters with the swm", and that I would have to run a network cable from one of the TV's to the office. I'm pretty sure I overheard the tech that whey were talking to on the phone say they could install a "2-way switch" and run another line to the office.

Now I have to get this figured out how to make this work and call them back to schedule another appointment.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

woodardhsd said:


> My installers came out Friday and did my install. The installed a new SWiM dish with splitter outside the house, and a DECA at each receiver. They got the Multi Room Viewing working after about 4 hours and several software downloads and resets. They (there were two) had no clue how the DECA system worked and were on the phone with another tech almost the entire time. I asked them if they had any training on the DECA system and they said they hadn't.
> 
> I had requested the internet connection kit, but they couldn't tell me what I would need to make that work. I asked them about splitting one of the lines in the house to run another coax to the office but they said "*you cant put any splitters with the swm*", and that I would have to run a network cable from one of the TV's to the office. I'm pretty sure I overheard the tech that whey were talking to on the phone say they could install a "2-way switch" and run another line to the office.
> 
> Now I have to get this figured out how to make this work and call them back to schedule another appointment.


:eek2: So what was that thing they installed outside the house? :eek2:
They needed to either run another coax off the first splitter to where your router is, or split one coax [2-way splitter] and run a coax off your router. On this line they need to use another DECA and the 18 volt PI to power it. This then has a ethernet cable to your router.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

woodardhsd said:


> I had requested the internet connection kit, but they couldn't tell me what I would need to make that work. I asked them about splitting one of the lines in the house to run another coax to the office but they said* "you cant put any splitters with the swm"*, and that I would have to run a network cable from one of the TV's to the office. I'm pretty sure I overheard the tech that whey were talking to on the phone say they could install a "2-way switch" and run another line to the office.


You need to call back DirecTV and have them send someone else out to properly install your broadband DECA. Sounds like they may have just put a 2-way splitter on your SWiM LNB, connected to the cables running to your two HR's. If they put a 4-way splitter, they could have easily connected the cable running to your office to it as well. That cable could then be attached to a DECA connected to your router, to make your broadband connection.

You do not need a second coax line run into your office. If at some point you want a receiver in that room as well, you can just split the existing office cable end with a 2-way, and send one leg to the broadband DECA and the other leg to another DECA or receiver with DECA built-in.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> :eek2: So what was that thing they installed outside the house? :eek2:
> They needed to either run another coax off the first splitter to where your router is, *or split one coax [2-way splitter] and run a coax off your router*. On this line they need to use another DECA and the 18 volt PI to power it. This then has a ethernet cable to your router.


No kidding. This is what I asked him about and that's when he told me "no switches"



Steve said:


> You need to call back DirecTV and have them send someone else out to properly install your broadband DECA. Sounds like they may have just put a 2-way splitter on your SWiM LNB, connected to the cables running to your two HR's. If they put a 4-way splitter, they could have easily connected the cable running to your office to it as well. That cable could then be attached to a DECA connected to your router, to make your broadband connection.
> 
> You do not need a second coax line run into your office. If at some point you want a receiver in that room as well, you can just split the existing office cable end with a 2-way, and send one leg to the broadband DECA and the other leg to another DECA or receiver with DECA built-in.


They installed a 4-way splitter outside and only used two terminals.

The house is brand new and wired with RG6 to every room. I had to use the RG6 that runs to the office for our cable internet access. I don't have another run to that room. There are 2 lines that run above the office to other rooms (not currently used) that I was going to try to split down into the office.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

woodardhsd said:


> *They installed a 4-way splitter outside and only used two terminals.*
> 
> The house is brand new and wired with RG6 to every room. I had to use the RG6 that runs to the office for our cable internet access. I don't have another run to that room. There are 2 lines that run above the office to other rooms (not currently used) that I was going to try to split down into the office.


Do the other 2 (unused) terminals on the splitters have termination connectors on them?

_[They should not be sitting "open" with nothing connected]_


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There are a couple of options that the installers should have done ..

(1) run a new coax line from the dish (or a splitter ) to your office and then connected directly to your router

(2) you run a CAT-5 to any location in your house where the coax runs are located (reciever, splitter, new run even) so that you can tap from there into the router.

(3) a wireless adapter (as shown above) especially if you already have wireless. It will have to be configured on your PC and then removed from your PC and connected to the DECA in a location with both coax and power.

---

The first option is likely the least expensive/time consuming for you, but the cabling may be left in a location that is not aesthetically pleasing - your mileage may vary there. So if their installation may cause you concern from a "looks" perspective, then either of the other two options can be used as well.

In any event, the installers gave you the wrong answer.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Do the other 2 (unused) terminals on the splitters have termination connectors on them?
> 
> _[They should not be sitting "open" with nothing connected]_


Yes, they did this right.



Doug Brott said:


> There are a couple of options that the installers should have done ..
> 
> (1) run a new coax line from the dish (or a splitter ) to your office and then connected directly to your router
> 
> ...


I'd rather go the wired route, using the splitter in the attic. I can fish the wire myself and let them make the connections. Everything will be out of sight and easy to access later.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

woodardhsd said:


> I'd rather go the wired route, using the splitter in the attic. I can fish the wire myself and let them make the connections. Everything will be out of sight and easy to access later.


Just make sure there is a 110v outlet close by. You can either wire the cable into a jack and use the short Ethernet cable with the DECA or simply terminate the long CAT-5 cable and plug directly into the DECA. The tail on the DECA will connect to the power supply that comes with the kit and the installer will need to use a short coax cable to connect from the F-Connector on the DECA to your splitter. Then (assuming other end of Ethernet cable is connected to your router), you should see green lights on your DECA and be done.

What kind of temperatures do you see in the attic over the summer? It will probably be OK, but I'm not exactly sure what temp is "too high" for the DECAs.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure how hot will get up there. I wasn't planning on putting the DECA in the attic, however, just the splitter. 

The RG6 will run down inside the wall into a jack. The jack is behind our computer desk so I have power and the router close by.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

woodardhsd said:


> Not sure how hot will get up there. I wasn't planning on putting the DECA in the attic, however, just the splitter.
> 
> The RG6 will run down inside the wall into a jack. The jack is behind our computer desk so I have power and the router close by.


Gotcha .. I was confused thinking that you were running a CAT-5 up to the splitter, but your bringing the coax down to the office instead it sounds. That's likely a better solution with regards to the heat and should work just fine.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

You got it. I attached a diagram of the how the final install would look. Hopefully everything will work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

woodardhsd said:


> You got it. I attached a diagram of the how the final install would look. Hopefully everything will work.


That looks fine "with" terminations used on the unused ports/cable.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah, my ms paint skills are kinda lacking. There will be terminations on all unused ports.


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

Got my last DECA after all.

The "supervisor" didn't have much of a clue either, but he brought me a DECA power inserter, and added a splitter onto an existing line. They also put connectors on the cable that I had ran before they got here. 

He didn't bring a DECA with him, so he had to have the original techs bring by another one later. By that time, I had stolen one of the receiver upstairs and already had it hooked up to the router.


----------

